# حول محطات تحلية المياة التجارية(تناضح عكسي)لأفيد وأستفيد



## ابوميسم (29 مايو 2007)

*حول المحطات التجارية لتحلية المياه(بالتناضح العكسي)لأفيد وأستفيد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني انا سجلت بهذا المنتدى لعلي أفيد وأستفيد منكم...
أنا لست مهندساً ولكني صاحب محطة لتحلية المياه بالتناضح العكسي وأنوي التوسع بهذا النشاط.
الحقيقة أنني اشتريت المحطة وكان بها محطتين كل محطة منفصلة عن الأخرى ..... ..
كنت سابقاً أحضر المهندسين للتشييك على المحطة وللصيانة..
وبعد سنتين لم يعجبني هذا الوضع ....فقرأت وقرأت كثيراً وتصفحت المواقع عبر النت... وعرفت كيفية عمل الممبرينات وأنزلت من النت برامج لتصميم محطات التحلية ..
بعد ذلك قمت بنفسي بدمج المحطتين في محطة واحدة .. 
ولله الحمد منذ قمت بهذا الدمج بنفسي قلت الصيانة بشكل كبير جداً وقلت الأعطال ....
وأنا مستعد للمساعده لمن يحتاج في هذا الأمر ...
ما أنا بصدده الآن هو انشاء محطات للتحلية في بعض الاستراحات الخاصة ...وأنا لا اريد أن اشتري محطة جاهزه تأتي مصممة ومنتهية (ستاندر) وكل ما علي هو تشغيلها ...لا ..لا أريد ذلك ..
أريد أن اقوم بنفسي بتجميع المحطة ...وهذا سهل جداً عندي ..ولكن المشكلة في ..
شراء القطع ..حيث المؤسسات هنا(بالسعودية)تقوم ببيع المحطة كاملة حيث يقومون هم بتجميعها أو يستوردونها جاهزة ..واذا ما تحدثت معهم بأنب أريد شراء قطع فقط فيحاولون جاهدين اقناعي بأن يقومو هم بذلك ..
وتنتهي المسألة بتهربهم لبيع القطع الا بأسعار عالية جداً ومبالغ فيها ..
فهل منكم من يستطيع أن يدلني على طريقة استطيع بها شراء القطع من مصادرها سواء الأوروبية أو الأمريكية 
وأهم هذه القطع -الممبرين - وبيت الممبرين - والمضخات ذات الضغوط العالية ... بشرط أن تكون أسعارها مناسبة.
وكذلك سؤال لمن لديه خبرة بمحطات التحلية ..أريد مخطط مرسوم لعملية الفلاشنق أو غسيل المببرينات بالماء فقط .
شكراً لكم واتمنى أن اكون مفيد أكثر من أن استفيد ..
أخوكم / عبدالله


----------



## m3saeed (17 مايو 2009)

*أبو ميسم أرجو المساعدة*

السلام عليكم أبو ميسم
أنا طالب في جامعة دمشق وقد طلب مني دراسة محطة تحلية لمياه البحر بإنتاجية معينة "على فرض 120 متر مكعب باليوم"تعمل بطريقة التناضح العكسي ومقارنة النتائج المحطة قبل وبعد تركيب التيربو تشارجر "تكلفة انتاج المتر المكعب والجدوى الأقتصادية وما إلى هنالك من موضوعات متعلقة" لذا أرجو المساعدة .وأكون ممتنا" وشاكرا":30:


----------



## REACTOR (17 مايو 2009)

احد افضل المصادر لشراء الموادالداخلة في النتاج الصناعي موقع علي بابا الصيني 
ودة مثال بحث عن كلمة reverse osmosis membrane 

عموما افضل بحث اللي تقومبية انتة شخصيا لان انت اللي فاهم و عارف انت عايز اية


----------



## حيدر الملاح (21 مايو 2009)

اخي العزير ابو ميسم ان عملية الفلاشنق مهمة جدا وخاصة قبل ان تعمل اطفاء للمحطة(shut down) وذلك للتخلص من الاملاح المترسبة على سطح الممبرين لعمل هذه المنظومة يجب توفير خزان ماء ذو سعة بحدود 10% من انتاج المحطة للماء الصافي permeate ويجهز بمضخة للسحب من الخزان ويدخل الماء قبل الكاترج فلتر 5 مايكرون وبعد فتح الدرين بالكامل يضخ الماء بضغط قليل بحيث يضمن انتاج ماء قليل او 0 حيث يلفض الماء للخارج مباشرة


----------



## كيووتي (23 مايو 2009)

بس ياأخوان هل ممكن يكون فيه غسيل للممبررين بدون حامض ستريك أو خلافه وأعتقد أنه أفضل مورد للممبرين هو شركة ميستبويشي اليابانية


----------



## kadhim ali (24 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم 
هناك غسل للاغشية(فلاشنك)) ويوجود غسل كيمائي ارجو الانتباه على نوع الغشاء المستخدم ونوع الترسيب او نوع الاوساخ للاغشية اما بيت الاغشية والتي تسميها بيت الممبرن نحن نسيمها اوعية الضغط العالي فهي انواع ارجو النتباة هناك شركات تصنع هذة الاوعية ولكن ها غير جيدة مثل كوريا والصين ولوتوانيا وافضل الانواع اثنان في العالم وهي 
cod lion+phinox vesselles


----------



## zamzamwater (22 يونيو 2009)

*[email protected]*

سلام عليكم 
انا ابو علي صاحب شركة لتحلية المياه مستعد لمساعدة الاخ ابوعبدالله ويستطيع مرسلتي على هذا الميل وكل من يريد مساعد في هذا المجال انا مستعد مع التقدير

[q


uot


e=ابوميسم;440662]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني انا سجلت بهذا المنتدى لعلي أفيد وأستفيد منكم...
أنا لست مهندساً ولكني صاحب محطة لتحلية المياه بالتناضح العكسي وأنوي التوسع بهذا النشاط.
الحقيقة أنني اشتريت المحطة وكان بها محطتين كل محطة منفصلة عن الأخرى ..... ..
كنت سابقاً أحضر المهندسين للتشييك على المحطة وللصيانة..
وبعد سنتين لم يعجبني هذا الوضع ....فقرأت وقرأت كثيراً وتصفحت المواقع عبر النت... وعرفت كيفية عمل الممبرينات وأنزلت من النت برامج لتصميم محطات التحلية ..
بعد ذلك قمت بنفسي بدمج المحطتين في محطة واحدة .. 
ولله الحمد منذ قمت بهذا الدمج بنفسي قلت الصيانة بشكل كبير جداً وقلت الأعطال ....
وأنا مستعد للمساعده لمن يحتاج في هذا الأمر ...
ما أنا بصدده الآن هو انشاء محطات للتحلية في بعض الاستراحات الخاصة ...وأنا لا اريد أن اشتري محطة جاهزه تأتي مصممة ومنتهية (ستاندر) وكل ما علي هو تشغيلها ...لا ..لا أريد ذلك ..
أريد أن اقوم بنفسي بتجميع المحطة ...وهذا سهل جداً عندي ..ولكن المشكلة في ..
شراء القطع ..حيث المؤسسات هنا(بالسعودية)تقوم ببيع المحطة كاملة حيث يقومون هم بتجميعها أو يستوردونها جاهزة ..واذا ما تحدثت معهم بأنب أريد شراء قطع فقط فيحاولون جاهدين اقناعي بأن يقومو هم بذلك ..
وتنتهي المسألة بتهربهم لبيع القطع الا بأسعار عالية جداً ومبالغ فيها ..
فهل منكم من يستطيع أن يدلني على طريقة استطيع بها شراء القطع من مصادرها سواء الأوروبية أو الأمريكية 
وأهم هذه القطع -الممبرين - وبيت الممبرين - والمضخات ذات الضغوط العالية ... بشرط أن تكون أسعارها مناسبة.
وكذلك سؤال لمن لديه خبرة بمحطات التحلية ..أريد مخطط مرسوم لعملية الفلاشنق أو غسيل المببرينات بالماء فقط .
شكراً لكم واتمنى أن اكون مفيد أكثر من أن استفيد ..
أخوكم / عبدالله[/quote]


----------



## محمود كمياء (22 يونيو 2009)

ان مهندس من مصر وكنت اريد اجمع محطة لو حد يعرف اماكن كوسة يريت يفدنى بية وان شاء الة تكون فى ميزان حسناتةة


----------



## عبدالله1399 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

انا موضف في محطة تناضح عكسي بالسعوديه


----------



## مهندسة تغريد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أود القول بأن عملية الفلاشنج تكون باستخدام ماء معالج أما عملية الغسيل الكيماوي تكون باستخدام مواد كيميائيةعلى مرحلتين احدها للlow Ph والاخرى لل Ph high وهناك أيضا عملية تعقييم للأغشية أماعن أشهر أنواع الأغشية والمستخدمة بكثرة فهي نوع Toray,Hydranuticsومن المضخات المستخدمة (ايبارا,لوارا,أو جراندفوس)وممكن البحث على النت تحت هذه الاسماء وشكرا


----------



## Ayman Awny Mahmoud (28 يوليو 2010)

ياسيدى تستطيع تركيب محطة بالكامل ويمكنك استيراد جميع المكونات من مصر- أوروبا - أمريكا - تايوان
مضخات الضغط العالى مثل cat - lowara - Grandfose ويتم توصيفها على أساس تحليل المياه المراد تحليتها
كذلك الممبرين وأوعية الممبرين هذا كله بشرط أنك تعرف تصمم الكونترول الخاص بها ونستطيع مساعدتك فى أى وقت
أيمن عونى من مصر 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## الاستاذ المتواضع (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ارجو من الاخوه مساعدتىبخصوص عمليه مزج الماء المعالج كفيه عمل المزج ومن اى ماخذ يكون المزج وهل يكون قبل الفلاتر الاوليه يعنى قبل الفزل او بعد الفزل يعنى بعد الفلتره الاوليه وهل يكون قبل عمليه ضخ الكلورين ام بعد عمليه ضخ الكلورين مع الشكر والتقدير اخوكم المتواضع


----------



## samehshokry11 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة وأريد أن اتعرف على انواع الاغشية المستخدمة فى عملية التناضح العكسى
(memprane type)


----------



## هيثم عبدالخالق (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمود مع حضرتك مهندس هيثم عبد الخالق مدير قسم صيانة


----------



## احمد محمد عطا (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم يوسف (22 يناير 2011)

بالنسبه لمحطات التحليه اولا جميع القطع موجود بجميع البلاد ولازم ان يحدد ملوحة المياه المحلاه


----------



## محمد العسكرى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا علي المساعده والتوضيح 
جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااا*


----------



## medhatzaki (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مـــــــــــــــــا شاء الله تبارك الله............مشكور كل من ساهم بالجهد.


----------



## ابراهيم يوسف (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شزف ممكن تجيب كل اللي انته عاوزه من مكاتب بالامارات 
وبالنسبه للمعلومات الفنيه مستعد للتواصل


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## im780 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

من الاخر يا اخ ابو ميسم عملية الفلاشنج لا تحتاج الى الخزان ال10% اللى ذكره الاخ ولكن يتم عملها كالاتى
1-افصل مضخة الضغط العالى بتاعة ال ro واشتغل على مضخة المياه الرئيسية على ضغط من 2 الى 4 بار
2-المياه اللى هتخش الميمبرين لازم تكون مفلترة فقط عشان كده المياه بتاعة ال pretreatment او المعالجة الاولية هتفى بالغرض
3-اصرف الconcentrate كله واقفل محبس ال permeate علشان احان مش هنعمل تناضح عكسى ونستفيد من زيادة الضغط اللى هيعمله قفل محبس ال permeate
4- الوقت المثالى لعملية الفلاشنج 30 دقيقة تقريبا
وارجو ان اكون افدتك شكرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

